# Does Patent Law Work Experience = 4 Years EIT Experience?



## jed39 (Jan 2, 2011)

Has anyone been a patent attorney but changed careers to pursue engineering?...well, I did and I just passed the October 2010 FE. Now I am curious to know if my patent law work will qualify in Texas/Oregon/Colorado towards the 4 year EIT requirement (I did a lot of patent analysis work). Does anyone know? If so, does anyone have a sample SER that includes patent analysis work, which has been approved?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 4, 2011)

I'd contact the state board and ask.


----------

